# Apple Streusel Coffeecake



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

My Apple Streusel Coffeecake.
The house smells like a sweet shop and I`m going crazy diabetes and all. I like sweets and my daughter works in a bakery as you can imagine but 80% of the goods sold there come frozen and full of God known's what ,I have been trying to make a coffeecake now for some time and the recipes that I have tried are not to my liking so I made a few changes here.
1 ¼ cup flour ,1/2 cup sugar, I only used ¼ ,1 teasp baking powder,1/4 teasp baking soda ,1/4 teasp salt ,I used none since my butter was salted ,10 tbsp butter, I only used 8 ,1 stick,1/2 low fat milk,2%,1 egg,1 teasp vanilla; all this for the cake batter. Make batter and pour in a cake pan, I used my tart pan because is easier to take out since it has a removable bottom. 1 can of apple pie filling, 1 cream cheese, 1/4 sugar. Heat cheese in micro till is a heavy creamy paste with sugar and pour it over batter with a spoon, then chopped the apples and spread over it then make a streusel with ½ stick butter,1/2 cup flour and ½ sugar and a little cinnamon ,spread over apples .You don`t have to used the streusel ,granola will do just find or no topping at all. I had no apples but I have made it with fresh cooked apples and cinnamon, great difference. This one here just came out of the oven and I haven't d dinner yet, is killing me folks. I have never had this recipe before so I will post my testing results after dinner.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

I may try that one. I have what I call my 
' 1 apple pie ' apple tree. But it has bloomed and frost bit so many times this year it may not produce. Down south can't grow apples.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Ok so I finally try it ,very low on sugar and very moist ,it actually doesn`t need the Streusel topping at all but since I really like apples next time I will use fresh apples cook like for a apple pie with plenty of light brown sugar and cinnamon or a good fruit Jam ,warm will go great with vanilla ice cream.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

I'm not a big Apple eater but that sounds delicious.


----------

